# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nét ẩm thực đặc sắc Thái Lan

## ngocminh234

*Những nét chung về văn hóa ẩm thực Thái
*
Nét văn hóa ẩm thực Thái chính là sự kết hợp giữa ẩm thực phương Đông và phương Tây, đặc biệt là các nước lân cận như Ấn Độ, Indonesia, Myanma, Trung Quốc… Đó là sự hòa trộn tinh tế của thảo dược, gia vị và thực phẩm tươi sống để tạo nên một phong cách ẩm thực riêng biệt, độc đáo được kết tinh qua nhiều thế kỷ. Người Thái sử dụng các loại rau thơm hay còn gọi là thảo mộc (đinh hương, nghệ tây, rau mùi, húng quế, lá bạc hà, gừng, ớt, sả, lá chanh…) để chế biến món ăn, vừa làm tăng thêm mùi vị cho món ăn vừa có lợi cho sức khỏe. Hương vị món ăn đậm đà, là sự kết hợp giữa độ chua, mặn, ngọt và đặc biệt là độ cay. Tuy món ăn được chế biến từ rất nhiều gia vị nóng nhưng lại phối hợp cùng nhiều loại rau quả, thực phẩm tươi, ngon, hàm lượng chất béo thấp khiến cho món ăn có sự hài hòa, hấp dẫn. Đôi khi món ăn nóng bỏng, cay xé lưỡi, khi lại là một món chua chua, mằn mặn… Các món thường không thể thiếu mùi sả và mùi chanh, đó dường như là món quà thiên nhiên dành cho họ, vừa giúp ích cho hệ tiêu hóa vừa làm sảng khoái tinh thần.

Màu sắc món ăn vô cùng hấp dẫn và bắt mắt nhờ màu sắc từ rau củ, quả. Đó là sự kết hợp các loại rau củ và gia vị có màu sắc khác nhau trong một món ăn nên trông bắt mắt. Màu đỏ của ớt, màu vàng của nghệ, màu tím củ dền, màu xanh của lá dứa, của rau và trái. 
*
Đặc trưng 4 vùng miền ẩm thực của Thái
*
Nhắc đến ẩm thực Thái là nhắc đến ẩm thực cung đình xa xưa và ẩm thực của 4 vùng miền trên đất nước. Mỗi vùng đều có nét đặc trưng riêng trong cách chế biến truyền thống ẩm thực.
Miền Bắc: ảnh hưởng từ Myanmar, món ăn của người miền Bắc thường là món vừa chín tới, ít gia vị nồng, ít cay và hầu như không có vị ngọt và chua. Xôi là món ăn được ưa thích cùng nhiều loại nước chấm (namprik noom, namprik dang, namprik ong) các loại súp cay khác nhau (gang hangle, gang hoh, gang kae). Các món ăn phổ biến: kaeng hang le: món cà ri chế biến từ thịt lợn, gừng, me, nghệ và món khao soy: cà ri nấu với mì trứng, thịt cùng hành tây, bắp cải dầm dấm và lá chanh thái chỉ. Người miền Bắc thích ăn thịt lợn nhất, sau dó là thịt bò, gà, vịt, chim…hải sản có rất ít. Miền Đông Bắc: ảnh hưởng từ Lào, xôi là món ăn chính, kết hợp cùng với thịt, tiết lợn, nộm đu đủ, cá nướng, gà nướng…Cá và nước ngọt là nguồn cung cấp protein chủ yếu của miền này. Người Đông Bắc thích ăn thịt rán như cóc, thằn lằn, rắn, chuột đồng, kiến đỏ, côn trùng…, ngoài ra thịt lợn, bò, gà cũng được ưa thích. Miền Trung: ẩm thực miền Trung là sự kết hợp những món ngon nhất từ các vùng. Người miền Trung thích ăn cơm gạo tẻ thơm, trung bình có từ 3 -5 món như gang phed (cà ri đỏ Thái), tom yam (canh chua), rau, nước mắm, cá trích, trứng rán theo kiểu Thái, thịt lợn nướng. Thức ăn được nấu theo kiểu Hoàng gia: cách chế biến phức tạp, phong cách nghệ thuật nấu nướng cầu kỳ hơn, món ăn thường được nấu mềm nhừ và thiên về độ ngọt và cách bày biện món ăn cũng mang tính nghệ thuật. Miền Nam: Ẩm thực miền Nam ảnh hưởng của Ấn Độ và Indonesia như mãn kaeng matsaman, món cà ri mang phong cách Ấn nấu cùng bạch đậu khấu, đinh hương, quế và những xiên thịt nướng với nước xốt đậu phộng cay bắt nguồn từ Indonesia. Thường món ăn rất cay, sử dụng nhiều gia vị. Các món ăn mang hương vị đặc trưng của miền Nam là các món canh xúp, cà ri (gang liang, gang tai pla) , món khao yam gồm cơm trộn với nước sốt budu. Hải sản tươi sống phổ biến như: cá, tôm, tôm hùm, cua, mực ống, sò, trai. 
*
Lối ăn truyền thống của ngườiThái
*
Lối ăn chung và lòng hiếu khách là phong tục truyền thống của người Thái. Câu chào chung chung thường thấy nhất của người Thái là: Tan khao ma rue yung? nghĩa là "anh/chị đã ăn chưa?". Nếu câu trả lời là "yung" (chưa ạ) thì có nghĩa là bạn chắc chắn sẽ được mời vào nhà và được tiếp đón bằng một món snack hay được mời ăn cơm cùng. Còn nếu bạn đang đi và gặp một nhóm bạn, hay một nhóm người quen hoặc thậm chí là một nhóm người đang ăn uống vui vẻ ở một quán mỳ ven đường, bạn cũng sẽ được họ mời tham gia.

Lòng hiếu khách thấm sâu vào văn hóa của người Thái. Người Thái luôn mong muốn mang lại sự nồng ấm cho các vị khách của mình, luôn khao khát chào đón và giúp đỡ người khác, cùng nhau chia sẻ niềm vui chung. Đây chính là phần không thể thiếu trong nhân cách con người Thái. Bữa cơm người Thái ngồi quây quần theo vòng tròn ngay trên nền nhà, xung quanh một cái bàn nhỏ và thấp. Các món cari và đồ ăn được sắp lên mặt bàn như bắp cải, đậu xanh, thịt nướng, thịt chiên, cua hay cá... Món canh chua nóng sốt là món không thể thiếu trong bữa ăn Thái. Canh chua được nấu trong nồi đất và được đặt ngay giữa bàn. Cơm được xới vào từng chén nhỏ cho từng người. Kèm theo một chén riêng để múc canh từ trong nồi vào. Theo truyền thống một mảnh vải được trải trên nền nhà và trong nhà người Thái luôn có một phòng lớn đủ chứa nhiều người. Người phụ nữ ngồi gập chân về một phía, còn người đàn ông thì ngồi khoanh chân. Tất cả các món ăn sẽ được bày lên cùng một lúc, nên mọi người có thể lấy thức ăn từ một đĩa đựng thức ăn lớn chung vào đĩa của mình có kèm theo một cái thìa riêng, trên mỗi đĩa của mỗi người đều đã có sẵn cơm. Mọi người ngồi chung bàn, quây quần bên nhau, cùng nhau ăn uống, trò chuyện sẽ làm không khí thêm thân mật, ấm cúng. 
*
Món ăn truyền thống Thái*
Hương vị cay cay, chua chua, ngòn ngọt là nét đặc trưng trong các món ăn của Thái. Món Thái bao giờ cũng có vị đậm đà, và có sự kết hợp của nhiều loại gia vị khác nhau: từ ớt, tiêu, rau mùi, húng quế, gừng, bạc hà, nước cốt dừa…

Canh chua tom yam gung: được nấu với tôm hoặc hải sản. Vị chính trong món là lá chanh. Canh chua có nước cốt dừa khiến cho vị canh chua dịu dàng hơn chua miền Nam với chua me, mạnh hơn chua miền Trung và gắt hơn chua miền Bắc một chút. Cà ri Thái: không quá nồng mùi quế hồi, không nhiều thịt như cà ri Ấn, cà ri Thái có vị béo và thơm nhẹ của nước cốt dừa với nhiều loại rau như măng tre, cà pháo, cà tím, lá chanh, ớt xanh, hành tỏi, sả, riềng nấu với hải sản, gà hoặc bò. Sự đa dạng về nguyên liệu khiến cho món cà ri có mùi thơm nồng nàn, rất lạ mà vẫn giữ được nguyên hương vị nguyên thủy của các món rau. Lẩu Thái: là món ăn được nhiều thực khách ưa chuộng. Lẩu Thái không thể thiếu vị cay của ớt tươi, vị thơm của lá chanh, gừng tươi và một chút vị ngọt của đường; hương vị dễ quen, và dễ “ghiền”. Những thành phần không thể thiếu trong món lẩu là tôm sú bóc vỏ, nấm rơm, cà chua, ớt tươi, ngò, tỏi, hành, lá chanh, sả, riềng, rau muống…Ngoài ra còn có lẩu hải sản với cua biển, mực tươi, sò điệp, tôm sú, cá chẻm, hỗn hợp hải sản, hành, lá chanh, cà chua, húng quế, nấm rơm, ớt tươi, gừng, đường, nước chanh. Các món gỏi của Thái ngon tuyệt với vị chua, cay, mặn như món gỏi xoài cá trê, từng sợi thịt cá trê chiên giòn thấm đẫm trong nước sốt xoài xanh, điểm thêm vị béo giòn của những hạt đậu phộng, vị đậm đà của tôm khô. Món gỏi miến tôm thịt chua chua cay cay, gỏi đu đủ cùng mắm ruốc hay tôm khô hoặc ba khía đều hợp. Cá chình nướng: cá được ướp với hàng chục loại gia vị cho thấm trước khi được bọc giấy bạc nướng cùng húng quế. Từng miếng cá nướng vàng ươm, mùi thơm phưng phức của gia vị, lá quế xanh, xả trắng, ớt đỏ tươi khiết ai cũng phải xuýt xoa khen ngợi.

Cua xào cà ri với trứng: là món ăn hết sức cầu kỳ với những màu sắc bắt mắt, thịt cua chắc ngọt quyện với vị béo của trứng, hương cà ri quen quen, là lạ. Món tráng miệng của Thái cũng rất phong phú với xôi kết hợp cùng hoa quả: xoài, sầu riêng... và nước cốt dừa; bánh lọt sữa dừa, thạch khoai môn nước cốt dừa. Đặc biệt thực khách không thể quên được hương vị món xôi xoài: nếp được nấu mềm trong nước cốt dừa, béo thơm và ngọt ăn kèm xoài chín vàng.

----------

